#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  EXCEL OLE Object in PPT - Shrinks

## S_Pillai

Removing the content - Duplicate.

----------


## grimes0332

http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=198470

----------


## S_Pillai

Can someone help me on this?

----------

